

IBM's Watson supercomputer goes to medical school - drucken
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-20159531
"I promise you we will have the AI problem finished long before we have healthcare data that is reliable enough to train it. Until that happens, imagine how Watson would have performed on Jeopardy if it had been trained on Lord of the Rings and The Cat in the Hat instead of encyclopaedias."
======
drucken
I was particulary struck by this quote:

 _"I promise you we will have the AI problem finished long before we have
healthcare data that is reliable enough to train it. Until that happens,
imagine how Watson would have performed on Jeopardy if it had been trained on
Lord of the Rings and The Cat in the Hat instead of encyclopaedias."_

